# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу девушку (Подмосковье)

## Snape

_В дебрях этих тусовок даже воздух стал ядовит:
Прилизанный демократ и бритый налысо кришнаит,
Слякоть выбравших пепси, банкиры и хиппи в дурман-траве,
Поп, кадящий иприт, всепожирающая попсня
И сытые хряки на BMW.

И то, что ты стоишь в стороне - это уже хорошо!
Жить по полной луне..._

Олег Медведев

Тебя заколебал этот приторно-позитивненький мир за окном?
Тебя никто не понимает, а ты не понимаешь их?
Ты спишь днем и можешь вздохнуть лишь ночью?
Ты ненавидишь зиму и еле-еле успеваешь отогреться летом?
Твой любимый цвет - черный?
Хочется убежать, спрятаться, отгородиться - но негде?
Ты закончила универ, но университетские знания оказались никому не нужной неведомой е**ной х**ней?
И вообще непонятно, что теперь делать дальше?
Отец капает на мозг: "делай карьеру!"?
Мать капает на мозг: "засиделась в девках, ребенка тебе надо!"?
Подружка капает на мозг: "а мой парень - крутой, он меня катает на бумере!"?
А тебе ни к черту не нужна карьера, не нужны дети и не нужен бумер; тебе вообще противен этот мир, тебе хочется в какой-нибудь другой - где Добро и Зло живут по разные стороны Великой Реки, где летают эльфы на драконах, а недостаток техники компенсируется избытком магии?

Если ты - девушка, обретающаяся где-то в Москве/Подмосковье, и ты ответила "да" хотя бы на несколько из этих вопросов - возможно, именно тебя я и ищу. Надежда есть всегда, многое можно перетерпеть и пережить, особенно если делать это не в одиночестве. Может быть, вместе у нас получится то, что может не получиться иначе: выдержать, уцелеть, найти поддержку друг в друге, зажить собственной жизнью, послать к чертям весь попсовый, бездумный, живущий по шаблону остальной мир.

Что я могу дать своей женщине? Покой. То есть, конечно, я не Ангел Смерти, чтобы гарантировать полный и вечный покой - но кое-что могу и я. Если у тебя нет крыши над головой - моей хватит на двоих. Мой дом - моя крепость, где можно делать то, что нравится, а не "то, что надо". И уж конечно, где можно надежно укрыться от назойливых родителей, знакомых и коллег с их дурацкими наставлениями на путь истинный. Главное - не выболтать мои координаты Кому Не Надо. Если у тебя нет работы - помереть с голоду тоже не дам. А в перспективе - отъезд в далекую теплую страну, где не бывает зимы, воинствующего ПГМ и путен-краба.

Немного о себе я накатал вот в этом топике: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?4991 ; подробнее - в приватной переписке.


_Я верю: ищущий да обрящет,
Не просто верю, а знаю наверняка!
Возьми мой адрес, пиши мне чаще,
Смешная девочка с маяка..._

он же

----------


## Лазарус

пикап мастер

----------


## Snape

> пикап мастер


 Ну да, конечно. Прямо мачо-бой и альфа-самец - в лучших традициях их портретов. Где мою мессагу не почитаешь - там мачизм, позитив и самоуверенность так и прут  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Snape

> Не боитесь что вами воспользуются?


 Я не вчера на свет родился, и не одну девушку повидал... полагаю, я сумею отличить чувства от расчета. Притворяться можно неделю, может даже месяц-другой, но надолго все равно не хватит.

----------


## Traumerei

интернет-знакомства это по-любому сначала рассчёт. Вы ведь тоже с неким рассчётом подходите к вопросу...К примеру,в ограничении местоположения. А может ваша вторая половинка где-то на гавайских островах машет проезжающим мимо туристам и только с ней вы сможете обрести счастье,гармонию,любовь ? кто знает...
Большая часть вопросов напоминает суть составления гороскопов или псевдо-психологических тестов. 
"Вы внимательны,чутки, всегда готовы помочь,иногда не сдержаны"...Даже если человек АБСОЛЮТНО не такой-он будет рад это слышать и это станет в некотором роде "правдой".



> Тебя заколебал этот приторно-позитивненький мир за окном?
> Тебя никто не понимает, а ты не понимаешь их?
> Ты спишь днем и можешь вздохнуть лишь ночью?


 Трудно ожидать обратного от суицид-форума (собрались жизнелюбы,ага  :Wink:  )
"Ueber Geschmack nicht streiten" О вкусах не спорят,так что остальная часть вопросов тоже мимо.
Дальше опять общие вопросы...меня вот этот заинтересовал:



> И вообще непонятно, что теперь делать дальше?


 Очень философски звучит...на него пытались ответить все мыслители,начиная со времён античности. Говорят,что одна знаменитая фирма по производству сухариков "нашла себя" задав его. "Что делать?"-"Сухари сушить!" так вот неожиданно. Об этом также писали Чак Паланик и Чернышевский...можем вместе порассуждать,если хотите  :Wink: 
Кстати,по логике,вам нужно искать девушку из далёкой и тёплой страны-убъёте много зайцев сразу.
P.S. А в общем очень красиво написано ) удачи в поисках

----------


## Snape

> А может ваша вторая половинка где-то на гавайских островах машет проезжающим мимо туристам и только с ней вы сможете обрести счастье,гармонию,любовь ? кто знает...


 Ну, разумеется, когда уеду - мне будет пофиг, где она сейчас обретается (при условии, что согласится перебраться ко мне). А сейчас я привязан к месту, и каков шанс, что она поедет сюда, на времянку? Потому и ищу кого-то рядом.




> Очень философски звучит...на него пытались ответить все мыслители,начиная со времён античности.


 Да бож вас упаси - то мыслители, а то наши обыватели! То самое жующее и смотрящее зомбоящик большинство, про которых тот же Олег Медведев в том же "Амазарском ястребе" пел "в планах машина, вилла, яхта, случка и опорос". На кой мне ляд деффачка с такими планами? Уж лучше без каких-либо планов вообще.




> Кстати,по логике,вам нужно искать девушку из далёкой и тёплой страны-убъёте много зайцев сразу.


 А вероятность такого события? В смысле, чтобы мировоззрение совпало, интересы совпали? Если она местная - это ж другой менталитет. А каков шанс встретить там одинокую эмигрантку из России? Не смешно же... проще отсюда увезти.




> P.S. А в общем очень красиво написано ) удачи в поисках


 Спасибо!

----------


## Лазарус

> Он ей воспользуется а она им. Все по чесноку.


 именно.

----------


## Snape

Новогодний апчег. Тема покамест в силе.

----------


## pblcb

я на все вопросы ответила да, кроме подмосковья

----------


## Snape

> я на все вопросы ответила да, кроме подмосковья


 Прям девушка-мечта  :Smile:  Но ты ж не поедешь в гости за тридевять земель, наверное, как и все остальные...

----------


## pblcb

не, мне далеко ехать, но тут пишут, что есть такая штука, как любовь по интернету..

----------


## Snape

Ну да, для кого-то есть, наверное... но для меня это не более чем прелюдия к реальным отношениям, не более чем способ найти родственную душу. Я совсем не виртуальщик... и поэтому, собственно, территориальный вопрос не включен в общий список, а стоит особняком. Это, по сути, единственный *обязательный* пункт среди всех остальных - которые лишь желательны.

----------


## pblcb

меня отшили(( я хочу просто поговорить с кем-нибудь умным

----------


## Snape

Извини... я старался сделать это как-то помягче - но, видимо, не очень получилось. Из меня вообще не самый лучший собеседник. Я предпочитаю такую формулировку: понятно, что ценны люди, с которыми приятно поговорить - но ценнее всех те, с кем приятно даже молчать  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pblcb

по-моему, вы хороший собеседник. Во всяком случае, вы отвечаете мне)

----------


## Snape

> по-моему, вы хороший собеседник. Во всяком случае, вы отвечаете мне)


 Эко ж немного нужно, чтобы вам угодить  :Smile:

----------


## pblcb

в данный момент мне нужно поговорить с кем-нибудь на суицидальном форуме, и чтобы это был не подросток. Вы не подросток?

----------


## Snape

> Вы не подросток?


  :Smile: )) Гляньте вот здесь мою историю - я думаю, этот тред даст ответы на многие вопросы: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?4991

----------


## pblcb

вы ищете девушку, чтобы с ней уехать?

----------


## Snape

Да. Менее вероятный вариант (но тоже вариант): девушку, которая вернет мне надежду, что тут еще можно жить. Но это вряд ли под силу даже одной из десяти.

----------


## pblcb

это под силу девушке из кремля. Не рассматривали варианты?

----------


## Snape

Нет. И не буду. Я вообще не рассматриваю варианты паразитизма. На народе, в том числе. Совесть моя так устроена. Уж не знаю, к счастью или к сожалению.

----------


## Nosense

хахах), ой, насмешили)))))

Как все непросто оказалось...))) пхаха), а Snape ведь просто хотел/хочет найти девушку с похожим мировоззрением..

Сначала в пикаперы записали, но потом вроде все стало получше)))

----------


## материалист

> Нет. И не буду. Я вообще не рассматриваю варианты паразитизма. На народе, в том числе. Совесть моя так устроена. Уж не знаю, к счастью или к сожалению.


 [воет]
Snape, Вы столь совестливы, что сам Лев Натанович Щаранский умилился бы.

----------


## Snape

> Действительно одно другому смотрю тебе не мешает


 А ты полагал, я вру?  :Wink:  На одном сайте одно пишу, на другом - полностью противоположное?

----------


## Snape

> Да нет,ничего такого я не думал,на каких ещё форумах ищите?


 Не только на форумах - в сообществах, в конфах... всего больше десятка мест.

----------


## ambient

тоже ищу девушку с мск региона. высокий красивый в меру упитанный ну и всё плохое конечно прилагается. а может и хорошее  :Smile:

----------


## zatvornik

м-да, антисуицидальный форум понемногу превращается в портал знакомств..

----------


## 7232

> м-да, антисуицидальный форум понемногу превращается в портал знакомств..


 Дак это ж неплохо. Зашел сюда интернет-сёрфер с мрачными мыслями, нашел себе девушку и все, жизнь не так мрачна и убога))

----------


## Snape

> Дак это ж неплохо. Зашел сюда интернет-сёрфер с мрачными мыслями, нашел себе девушку и все, жизнь не так мрачна и убога))


 Вот плюс стопицот!

Кстати, в отношении меня этот топик уже не актуален (именно по процитированной причине) - именно благодаря этому форуму вообще (за что я весьма благодарен его создателям), и этому топику в частности.

----------


## Snape

Ну она тут зарегалась в середине января, но съехались мы только недавно. Может я как-нибудь вылезу из койки на достаточно долгое время, чтобы написать прощальный пост  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Поздравляю. Быстро решил вопрос. Съехались всмысле уже вместе живете, или она в гостях ?
"из койки", ой ну какой молодец!!)) (не сарказм)

----------


## Snape

> Поздравляю. Быстро решил вопрос.


 Ну, не так уж и быстро... месяц на поиск, и еще два на то, чтобы достаточно узнать друг друга.




> Съехались всмысле уже вместе живете, или она в гостях ?


 Ну каг бе что значит "в гостях"? Прописывать я ее тут не прописывал, конечно. Можно сказать "уже неделю в гостях", но я предпочитаю называть это словом "съехались", и предпочитаю надеяться, что это надолго, если не навсегда...




> Ну что наш сайт можно официально назвать сайтом знакомств?))))


 Сайтом знакомств - было бы слишком ограничено, но этот раздел разделом знакомств - вполне  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

месяц на поиск - я бы сказал что это очень быстро. 
Ну чтож, удачи. надеюсь в этот раз разочарования не будет, или хотябы не будет вскоре. Благо опыт немаленький в таких делах, знаешь что к чему...

----------


## Snape

Тоже очень на это надеюсь  :Smile:  И - спасибо всем за пожелания!

----------


## Викторыч

> месяц на поиск - я бы сказал что это очень быстро. 
> Ну чтож, удачи. надеюсь в этот раз разочарования не будет, или хотябы не будет вскоре. Благо опыт немаленький в таких делах, знаешь что к чему...


 А ты что теряешься? Сооруди всё также как и Снейп.

----------


## Игорёк

> А ты что теряешься? Сооруди всё также как и Снейп.


 Женись - разведись - провали бизнес - и на дикий тропический берег?)))
У меня нормально. нет ни желания ни необходимости.. Ко всему знаком с февраля - есть шанс переплюнуть автора по срокам ))

----------


## Игорёк

Это называется "первый с конца". Спорный повод для гордости)

----------


## Yrok25

> Это называется "первый с конца". Спорный повод для гордости)


  это называется сарказм

----------

